# Is there a way to mock-up glitter heat press material in a rhinestone virtual sample?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I am sending a design to a potential customer and I am going to use glitter heat press material as part of the design. It will be silver glitter material.

Is there any way to "mock-up" the glitter material in my virtual design that I'm going to send them? I use Stone Cut Pro and CorelDraw.

Thanks!


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Take a picture of silver glitter and put it in a layer under the layer that has your design knocked out of it? Or use a flat grey and the airbrush a few different shades of lighter grey in it and just the littlest bit of white. Just ideas. 

I have never seen a representation of metal fleck or glitter fleck that did the material justice. For local clients I clipped a scrap of material and stapled it to the proof sheet. You could do that with a photo and a call out box at the bottom of the proof sheet. 

Good luck and please share if you come up with something good.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

leapoffaith said:


> I am sending a design to a potential customer and I am going to use glitter heat press material as part of the design. It will be silver glitter material.
> 
> Is there any way to "mock-up" the glitter material in my virtual design that I'm going to send them? I use Stone Cut Pro and CorelDraw.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Leap... Pretty sure you are a CorelDRAW user right?..

Take a look at the attached...

I Googled Glitter Heat Press found an image I liked... Then use that image as a PowerClip inside CorelDRAW... Specifically I did a search for a Hi-Res version... I found a gray/silver file... 

You can use the Image Adjustment Lap under the Bitmap menu to adjust your gray/silver file to any color glitter material you want to represent... 

Kevin


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Kevin, that's pretty cool! Of course I have no idea what you just said, but still......pretty cool! 

Seriously, thanks. I'll see if I can figure that out....at least I know it CAN be done.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I found the image I use in my mock-ups...

http://www.mabuzi.com/images/vinyl_swatches/glitter-silver2.jpg

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

leapoffaith said:


> Kevin, that's pretty cool! Of course I have no idea what you just said, but still......pretty cool!
> 
> Seriously, thanks. I'll see if I can figure that out....at least I know it CAN be done.


Leap,

I hooked you up with a video demonstration... Might be useful for others as well?


CorelDRAW - Heat Press Glitter Mock-Ups - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

What I did was, broke the text apart and powerclipped into each charecter a pic of color choice for the vinyl I'm going to use from my suppliers site. Could look better, but I wanted quick.
Attached Thumbnails


----------

